# breeding crickets



## dino (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello everybody,

U all seem 2 b using crickets a lot. So I will b helpful and teach u guys how 2 breed them so u wont have 2 go 2 the pet shop all the time.  

1. Buy about 2 dozen adults warning: the males will probably chirp all night 4 the females. So if this will bother u there is no need 2 go further with breeding them.

2. Put them in a 10 gallon tank ( or 5, but I would HIGHLY recommend using 10) with a TIGHT LID! (trust me U DON'T WANT CRICKETS RUNNUNG AROUND YOUR HOUSE :shock:!)

3. Fill the tank with potting soil or peat moss an inch or more deep.

4. Put small pieces of potatoes as moisture ( every day it will get brown a little so cut it until it looks fresh. Also change the potatoes every 2-5 days) use dog/ cat food, or friut ( grapes they seem 2 like best) as food.

5. Keep the temperature 80 f ( this seems to hot 4 me), or use a 60 watt incadecent light bulb as heat ( if you dont use any of these heating ways then it is highly impossible to breed crickets)

6. LIGHTLY mist the potting soil or peat moss every day until you see baby pinhead crickets coming out ( it usually takes me 16 days or so)

7. Take the adults to a different cage or babys wichever 1 you want (whatever you do don't place adults with babys) when you put adults/babys in a different cage and you want them to drink from a dish use a sponge in the dish to prevent drowning (a extra small Kritter Keeper is completely fine, but of course put peat moss or potting soil in it with food)

Now you have crickets every time. If you come with 2 many there simple ways to get rid of some. Feed some to outside carnivores like spider or ants. :twisted: Next you can give some to a friend who has a carnivoures pet. Last you can sell some to people/pet shops. Here is the deal with pet shops. They are so stubborn that they will only take things if you give it to them for free. Also there is other ways to deal with this but with really crazy ideas people do sometimes.

ps if this breeding lesson doesnt work for u sorry because it works for me.

good luck with your crickets everybody out there


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2005)

Pretty close to what I already do. I keep my cricket eggs at a much higher temperature and they hatch in about 7 days.


----------



## PseudoDave (Jun 6, 2005)

Provided the tank is well ventilated and the food is replenished regularly, try keeping them at about 84f-85f, mine seem to do extremely well this way. Though we must also note that it depends on the species of cricket used, my temperature is based on the hybrid 'silent brown crickets' and the african black crickets.

Dave


----------

